# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Fussball im Thai Fernehen

## schorschilia

hier in Bang Saen werden jedes Jahr neue Kanäle aufgeschaltet; einige aber auch geopfert. Vor 7 - 8 Jahren konnte man noch Premierleague zur besten Sendezeit sehen;diese Spiele sind leider Vergangenheit ( auf Kosten chinesicher Seifendrama Sendungen)
dieses Jahr sind wesentlich mehr Sender zu empfangen ( endlich auch in guter Qualität)...zur Zeit 83 Sender. Majung bringt jeweils Freitag - Sonntag um 19.00Uhr alte Hits ! ( gefällt mir ausgezeichnet )

meine frage ist aber eine ganz Andere.
kann mir jemand der vor Ort lebt; sagen auf welchem Kanal Bundesliga Spiele und Championsleague gezeigt werden.
regelmässig und der gleiche Sender?

Quali Spiel von Franreich : Ukraine vergebens gesucht..... 

schon mal danke.

----------

